

Ask HN: Which is the best netbook for HNers? - gsivil

Taking the following post one level lower:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1824563<p>Do you think that somebody could do "light" development with a netbook? Which one are you using or recommending?
======
joubert
The new baby Air seems like a perfect candidate. If very light dev, you could
even terminal into your main dev machine from your iPad and work that way
(maybe you just want to code a quick bug fix)

------
pierrefar
If "light" = quick bug fix while on the road, then yes. I've done that and a
bit of sysadmin from my G1 Android by SSHing over 3G. I use ConnectBot for
SSH. I even keep a tiny cheatsheet of the htop commands folded in my wallet.

I have a friend who uses a netbook for dev work while travelling and a Mac at
home. From observing him first-hand at my home, he didn't seem too happy with
the cramped keyboard and the slow machine, but it certainly works for basic
stuff on the road.

------
mooism2
Yes.

I have an Aspire One (Acer).

I wouldn't use it exclusively at home, but it is fine for using on a bus or a
train and cheap enough that I don't worry about people stealing it.

I use a simple text editor + the command line --- I don't know if it would run
a heavyweight IDE. But it is happy running e.g. a web server.

It would be nice to have a faster SSD --- the one it has seems slower than a
HDD. That's the only part I am tempted to upgrade.

